# Doppelgeburtstag von zwei M's



## Rainer Hönle (17 Mai 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an marlob und mst. Feiert an diesem schönen Tag ordentlich und genießt das Wetter (bei uns scheint momentan die Sonne). :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche.... Im Schwarzwald scheint auch die Sonne aber da hat bei einer IB eher weniger von


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute an euch zwei....

gruß helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2009)

Ich gratuliere auch!!!


----------



## HaDi (17 Mai 2009)

:sm20::sm20:

Alles Gute Euch beiden wünscht HaDi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Mai 2009)

ja auch von mir alles gute 

:sm24:

ich hoffe ihr habt zum feiern auch so top wetter wie wir hier im allgäu

wobei, dann braucht ihr nur umso mehr grilltgut und getränke.


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 Mai 2009)

Auch von mir alles GUTE!!

Robert


----------



## MW (17 Mai 2009)

ich wünsch euch auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Mai 2009)

.... den bisherigen Wünschen schliesse ich mich gerne an :

:sm20: und :sm20: an die beiden M's ...


----------



## Cerberus (17 Mai 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch Alles Gute euch beiden!! :sm20:

PS: Bei mir fängts gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## Kai (17 Mai 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## crash (17 Mai 2009)

Von mir auch einen doppelten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag an die beiden Jubilare.


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2009)

*Häppie Birschdai*

Hallo,

dann kann ich ja mit einem Post alles schnell erledigen :

Meinen herzlichen Glückwusch an die beiden "M"s und alles Gute ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Homer79 (17 Mai 2009)

...auch ich möchte mich all den Glückwünschen anschliessen!...Alles Gute!
:sm20:

Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Mai 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch noch (nachträglich)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## mst (18 Mai 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche,
ja hab schönen Wetter gehabt - Sonnenschein, Blauer Himmel und ich auch 2 Tage lang Blau, alles was man Braucht.


----------



## marlob (18 Mai 2009)

Auch von mir Danke für die Glückwünsche und nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans andere M 
Ich bin jetzt einigermassen wieder nüchtern und werde mal gucken was mein Kopf dazu sagt, wenn er jetzt aufstehen soll ;-)


----------

